# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

While the below zero temps kept most anglers from venturing out, those that did 
reported the cold but stable weather this past week resulted in some fairly 
good fishing. Anglers fishing perch found a good bite in the 36 to 47 foot 
depth ranges. Some of the better areas were the edges of the main lake bed 
from the Casino to Camp to the Towers area, Creel Bay, Black Tiger Bay, and 
Jerusalem in East Devils Lake. Fish overall are scattered some, but if you 
move around you can find more concentrated active schools. Most anglers are 
using small jigs such as frostees, hali?s, genz worms, rocker minnows, hanger 
rigs, and cobra heads tipped with wax worms, spikes, minnow heads, and perch 
eyes. Also, a plain gold hook with a small minnow below a slip bobber works 
well when the fish tend to be more finicky. Walleye fishing?s been a bit 
spotty. When you find the fish, you can do well, but finding them has been a 
bit more difficult. The best bite is early morning and right at dusk providing 
a very short time frame in which to find them. Some of the better areas have 
been Old Mil Bay, Bud Bay, Doc Hagens, Howards Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point 
area, Mission Bay, and the Stromme Addition area. Sonars and chubby darters, 
or buckshot rattle spoons and rocker minnows tipped with minnows or minnow 
heads are working well. Pike fishing remains excellent in the Churches Ferry 
area for the 3-6lb fish. Larger fish are being caught in the north end of 
Creel and Six Mile Bays and some of the other points on Devils Lake, but you 
won?t catch the numbers of fish that you will at Churches Ferry. Smelt or 
herring fished off tip-ups has been the most productive presentation. Good 
Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

I was thinking about going out to Devils Lake this weekend has anyone been out there lately. What seems to be biting on what. Where are the hotspots? :beer:


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i was out last weekend. everyone i talked to including me and my buddy had bad luck. we moved all over the lake drilling and looking but couldnt get on anything really.

maybe the warm up at the end of the week will set em off though. who knows


----------

